# ISA Certification Experience Requirements



## VA-Climber (Jan 11, 2012)

Good day to all. Brand new to the site, not so new to tree work (couple years in). Questions concerning ISA cert requirements.

I've been in treework, mostly self-employed with a couple legit jobs here and there, over the last four and half years. I've put myself through the wringer over the last couple years getting ragdoll whipped by horrible groundies and finishing days of hard climbing only to decsend into a heap of brush that hasn't been tended to by said horrible groundies. I wish to change that in the near future and will hopefully leave my moans and groans behind to work for a legit company, possibly with groundies NOT bred from the 'horrible' genepool I seem to be so familiar with.

I'm attempting to add to my resume', among other things, an ISA CA cert, and eventually a Climber Specialist cert. My question to all you pros (namely ISA Certified pros) is how does one prove their experience during the application process with nothing more than busted knuckles and beat up shins? Most of my work has been of the private nature, with payments being settled with nothing more than a fist-full of dollars and a handshake. My work has ebbed and flowed over the years and, to some, may not be considered 'full-time'.

In the near furture, I will be looking into utilizing my GI Bill to secure me some of them there higher learnings in the field of whachya call arboriculture, so I know that will help in some way. But short of pulling a couple years worth of W-2s out of thin air, how am I to prove my salt??


----------



## Bomber (Jan 11, 2012)

Where did you learn to climb?


----------



## VA-Climber (Jan 11, 2012)

Bomber said:


> Where did you learn to climb?



Mostly self taught. Read a couple books. Gathered a little cash and a little guts and taught myself from my mistakes with good old fashioned stupid marks.


----------



## Kottonwood (Jan 11, 2012)

I proved my experience by showing years old invoices for tree work I did for storms in NC. They asked no questions. I passed the test with flying colors (it is pretty easy). I think that is their main concern.


----------



## superjunior (Jan 12, 2012)

If your not self employed they ask for employment history. If your self employed they ask for past invoices


----------



## lxt (Jan 12, 2012)

Make up some invoices & have the cashier @ lowes give ya a recommendation!!! thats what one of the grass cudders over my way did.............even brags about it, he`s proud!!!

Ohhh & money, send them money!!!!


LXT.............


----------



## pdqdl (Jan 12, 2012)

I think it may depend on how much experience you claim, and how long ago you took the test.

I don't recall that they asked me for any kind of actual "proof", but I was claiming many years of experience.


----------



## VA-Climber (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks LXT, sounds like solid advice:smile2:. I'm on my way to Lowes right now! Thanks everyone for the insight... just trying to figure out if I'm going to get half way there just have someone tell me I can't pass 'GO' or collect $200 just because I can't prove a solid 3-4,000 hrs of experience. I wouldn't even claim to have that much now, point is, I've been around the block for a minute or two, I'm confident in my abilities in and out of the tree and feel like this would be a step forward for my professional career. Any further advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## beastmaster (Jan 14, 2012)

ISA isn't overly concerned about experience so much they check, But If you hope to use the cert. to gain a better Job, you should come up with something to put on a resume.
I went and got certified thinking it would open up,"new horizons", and opportunities, for me. It seem just the opposite. 
With as many tree services that have went under in the last several years, shouldn't be that hard to come up with an employment history for them.:wink2:


----------



## outonalimbts (Jan 22, 2012)

*I stand on principle- Lying about your experience- eventually will catch up with you.*

I know a bunch of people that have taken the cert testing- some lied about their professional experience- it ultimately backfires on them. The false claim of work history and their lack of knowledge lowers the value of the credential. Fakers and liars show their true colors when they don't know answers and don't know how to find the answers. They give the wrong advice, and they are held liable for their statements and omissions. ISA certified arborist credential is recognized by the ANSI as a credential that supports the industry.

Perhaps I am an elitist- I think there is value in truth- at the end of the day if you tell the truth, do your best and give it your all you will be rewarded. On the other hand, if you lie about your experience, you enlist the assistance of the Lowe's cashier to fib about your performance- one day even if your not caught in the lie- the unfortunate truth will be exposed and everyone will know you are a liar. Either way you will be rewarded.

Now as far as all the comments from these other "arborists" about just paying someone for the reference- shame on you- if you are a certified arborist you have taken an oath to uphold the standards of our profession. I haven't ever read in the code of ethics how if someone wants to falsely claim experience, or knowledge we should support them in this. See excerpt from http://isa-arbor.com/certification/resources/cert_Ethics_CACodeofEthics.pdf below: 

(5. Properly use professional credentials, and provide truthful and accurate representations concerning education, experience, competency and the performance of services.) 

With all of that said- it is ever important to keep an open mind about the type of experience a person has, when you study and take the test- if you pass you obtain the credential. 

With any credential it is how you use it which is important. If you use it as intended you will be rewarded with a high level of esteem by the public- it is an elite credential. If you use the credential in an unprofessional manner- you will lower the standards of all certified arborists and all those that follow the code of ethics. Hopefully, you will be called out on your violations- hopefully, you won't violate the code of ethics in the first place, you will be honest with yourself and others.

Just my 2 cents-


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 22, 2012)

Simple, list your experience, it is what it is. I was never asked for proof nor did I send any in initially, just listed what I have done and where I worked.


----------



## VA-Climber (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks OutonalimbTS,
You provide some worth while advice, but you may have misunderstood my query by reading the responses. I'm not looking for a way AROUND the cert requirements, I'm looking for the legit way THROUGH the application process.
Like most people that work in trees, our experience cannot be measured on paper alone and that's where my question comes in. I fully understand and have read the ethics code associated with being a CA and agree with the honesty that should accompany such a useful and widespread credential. I can assure you that a Lowes cashier will not be one, or any, of my references listed for my application. What I am seeking is a LEGITIMATE way of listing real world experience in and out of the tree. I only know of a few guys in the area who's employment as a climber could be considered 'full-time'. Just like myself, most work a couple days a week, only when they're needed. I work for a licensed and insured outfit (Mountaineer Tree Service) with taxes taken from my pay and all, however, might only work 10-30 hours on a good week. With most past experiences being under the table over the last couple years, what I am asking is, what is considered to be "real" work experience and what is needed to prove such work experience? I wish to maintain the integrity of the certification itself, but if you are telling me to wait in line until I have 3,000 hrs worth of W-2s, I could be here for a while.
By the way, where at in Fairfax? I have quite a bit of family (on the wife's side) up there. Thanks for the advice and for bolstering my belief in the honesty and ethics that go along with being a Certified Arborist.

Shane


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Feb 2, 2012)

VA-CLIMBER,
I was also self employed with very few reciepts and such,so I called the ISA and they made exception for such cases by allowing me to submit three letters of referal from people and companys I had worked for regularly over the past years. 
I would ask Mountaineer Tree Services to type you up a letter of referal, stating your start date up to present and experence and duties etc, and two others you worked for before them, either companys or clients, and call the ISA and ask them also
Good luck and if it turns out you need another year use it wisely and study and teach what you learn
Paul


----------



## Iustinian (Feb 3, 2012)

this has been discussed before on previous threads -- the advice here is great. It is laughable what will pass as qualifying experience to sit for that exam though, really, search the other threads because I can't quite remember all of them, but seriously shearing hedges qualifies, working in lowes garden center qualifies, etc. That having been said, it shouldn't be difficult to pass your experience -- they want your fees and dues.


----------

